# Aep 8/19



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally made it to the stripmines last evening. Kinda windy not too bad though.The wind finally laid down for the last hour and a half or so. The water is beginning to cool, was nice and comfortable with no waders on in the tube. The son caught 8, I caught 11 (whipped him again of course)----had to put that there, he's reading this.......The largest I caught was 15". Everything else in the 10-12 inch range. Was excited to find that the water is beginning to cool.....they should be turning on pretty good pretty soon........ Anyone else been there lately????

Blessings!!!!


----------



## halfstranded (Aug 25, 2011)

i fish out there often as possible, though i usually stick to the little corner in noble county. There are SO many ponds, I have no idea where to go, really. My favorite lately has been 56 or 54, but it is a chore to get my plastic boat up there. Often I get up in there and someone else has ignored the no vehicles sign and driven their big truck up in there and hauled out their jon boat or whatever, that usually makes me feel somewhere between annoyed, jealous, and righteous, hah... I caught a fat hog out of the part of 56 that is shallow under those big power lines in july, probably six pounds or so.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

pastorchris... Sounds like you had a fun trip! My last trip was in June, and I went without waders for the first time. I found myself more paranoid about poison ivy while I hiked in my swim trunks than about being in the water. I'm looking forward to a fall trip or two once it cools down. 

halfstranded... you need a float tube! I feel the same way as you when I see vehicles where they don't belong. The other thing that drives me nuts is hiking 2 miles into territory at AEP that is legally inaccessible by vehicle and then finding beer cans in the trees. It takes a special type of person to go through that much effort to drink while fishing.


----------



## halfstranded (Aug 25, 2011)

went again today, this time, i went north of bristol church road by the mountain bike trail... the narrow pond... number 70 i think. Saw a lunker but mostly i was just exploring... went to the north end and dragged my yak over the little burm there into a teensy murky hole of a pond... ran over a snapping turtle with it in maybe two feet of water and he bucked up and i thought a tree was coming up under me, and when i saw him a few minutes later, i got so scared that I LEFT... I saw a captive alligator snapper from florida once, it was around two hundred pounds.. this ohio turtle was probably sixty or seventy, with two feet of neck... i know it sounds wimpy, but i didn't feel safe anymore just then... 39°44'6"N 81°44'31"W....
anyway finally i went to 68 and 67 and they were crystal clear in the afternoon, I caught one dink in 67, but no worries, i was only exploring... I weighed on a float tube or a kayak for several months, and I went with a jackson daytripper 10 footer, used, from the rental place down in hocking. Its a mini canoe, rather than the cramped up little kayaks... Agreed, Float tube is MUCH easier to pack to a pond !!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a friend that is scared of ANY turtle. He probably would a fainted seeing that big snapper.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Beavers in the water freak me out even more than turtles! They are much faster, and scare the daylights out of you when they smack their tails on the water before you noticed them in the water. Turtles come in second for me, followed by cloud reflections in the water that look like sea monsters. I almost capsized my float tube one trip when I glimpsed what looked like a manatee-sized creature heading my way from the corner of my eye. My dad laughed his head off.


----------

